# Brother Install Error ISO26 - movefiledata 44



## corerat (Mar 16, 2006)

I have tried to install the brother printer software and all goes well until I install the additional software.

ISO26 - Movefiledata - 44 ERROR

I know the driver installed because I see it in devices, but it is grayed out and anything I print dosen't work. However, It does work if I connect a usb cable to the laptop but not wireless.

Windows7 64
Brother HL-2270DW

yes I have turned off my virus software and ran the install as Administrator.
Any help I would be grateful.


----------



## corerat (Mar 16, 2006)

****UPDATE****

After playing around I was able to print a test page, wireless ! That is a good sign, right? I still cant print any documents, the printer status is offline?


----------

